# Vostok Komandirskije



## saboter

I have become this watch today as a present. With this watch comes a story. It should be purchased in Afghanistan sometimes in 80's. I dont now what is true about this story







.



















It is working. The dial is completly choppy. And the luminous color in hour hand is missing.

I dont now at the moment how it keep time, but i will discover it







.

End of message.


----------



## raketakat

It certainly has seen some action - don't know about the Afghanistan link though.

It has the 3AKA3 MO CCCP ( by order of the Ministry of Defense of the USSR ) mark at the bottom of the dial.

Nice







. I like to see them with wear & tear unlike most enthusiasts  .


----------



## saboter

This guy is a great fan of vostok:

http://russianwatches.altervista.org/vostok_collection.htm

But my isnt ther







.



raketakat said:


> It certainly has seen some action - don't know about the Afghanistan link though.
> 
> It has the 3AKA3 MO CCCP ( by order of the Ministry of Defense of the USSR ) mark at the bottom of the dial.
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I like to see them with wear & tear unlike most enthusiasts  .


Yes they was probably worn by Rambo in his Afghanistan mission


----------



## PhilM

I like it that's the style of Vostoks that I prefer, I've been trying to get one of these myself for a good few months.


----------



## saboter

PhilM said:


> I like it that's the style of Vostoks that I prefer, I've been trying to get one of these myself for a good few months.


And still without succes ?


----------



## PhilM

saboter said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like it that's the style of Vostoks that I prefer, I've been trying to get one of these myself for a good few months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And still without succes ?
Click to expand...

I found a couple of nice ones on ebay but they have gone for silly money







Will keep looking for the moment


----------



## saboter

PhilM said:


> saboter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like it that's the style of Vostoks that I prefer, I've been trying to get one of these myself for a good few months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And still without succes ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I found a couple of nice ones on ebay but they have gone for silly money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will keep looking for the moment
Click to expand...

Great demand. Great price.


----------



## PhilM

I wouldnâ€™t say great demand, there are a lot of examples out there for which some are very good but some are in a poor state of repair. There are also loads of dial designs but I'm really after one that has fewer images on it


----------



## saboter

Yes thats true, there is a huge quantum of dial design.

This si my favorite:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Very nice watches sab, I`ve got 9 Vostoks and this is one of my favourites, purchased from a highly respected Timex collector









*Vostok 1980`s 21 jewel 2416A Automatic Movement*


















here`s another photo with a Vostok(?) bracelet it`s now fitted on


















Although the case looks the same as those already shown it is slightly larger, compare with the other watches


----------



## saboter

Nice dial.









My dial has a gradient color (from blue tu green), but on this foto it is not so markable.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I`ve also got this `ex-Russian military` model but it`s missing the dial surround ring and the crown is very worn, I`d like to fit the movement & dial in one of the `crown protector` type cases sometime when I can find one









*Vostok Komanderskie `3AKA3 MO CCCP`, 17 Jewel 2414A.*










BTW sab I really like those old numbered bezels, much nicer then the modern style


----------



## saboter

Anyone have one of these ?


----------



## mach 0.0013137

No, but I have one of these, which for reasons I can`t explain, I do like









*Vostok Generalski, cal 2414A 17 Jewels*


----------



## saboter




----------



## raketakat

saboter said:


> This guy is a great fan of vostok:
> 
> http://russianwatches.altervista.org/vostok_collection.htm
> 
> But my isnt ther
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That's the nice thing about Vostoks







. They produced so many different dial designs that you will probably have something that very few other people own in even a modest collection  .


----------



## PhilM

Just seeing all of these makes me want one even more now


----------



## mach 0.0013137

PhilM said:


> Just seeing all of these makes me want one even more now


*You haven`t got a Vostok?!!! *









Why?


----------



## ill-phill

PhilM said:


> Just seeing all of these makes me want one even more now


Here is something that you might like













































Greetings

Phil


















Russiantimes


----------



## saboter

saboter said:


> My dial has a gradient color (from blue tu green), but on this foto it is not so markable.










No gradient, it is a effect caused by age. Yeah, the good old daylight shows many things.


----------



## PhilM

ill-phill said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just seeing all of these makes me want one even more now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is something that you might like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings
> 
> Phil
Click to expand...

Yep their is somthing that I like in that collection for sure







just got to keep looking I suppose


----------

